# New Leisure batteries



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I need to replace the 230ah battery that the last owner of my van fitted about 18months ago. It will only run my 15" LCD for less than 3 hours. It gradually drops to 12.3v over 3 hours then plummets to 10.5v. As the TV only uses about 4Amps and I know that the charging is working + I have 2 large solar panels with a volt meter.

What size battery do I really need?
We use the van all year so the 220W solar panels keep us going most the year, and we have a small genny for emergencies. We have all LED lights TV uses 4Amps + we use the blown air heating.

Would a 110Ah battery be good enough to get us through a night of the kids watching TV and the Truma heating on for a bit? Or should I go for something between 180 and 220AH or 2 x 75Ah batteries.

I am a costco member and have been told that they sell Bosch 110Ah batteries, so I could always get one and see how I go because they will take it back if I am not happy.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

My advice is to fit the largest leisure battery(s)that you can phsically get in,with your 220w of solar and the useage you describe I would go for 2x 110a/h Bosch batteries from Costco.

You would also be in a better position if they failed during the warranty period by buying locally and not having to use a courier to return them.

I have 160watt of solar and a 250a/h battery bank and have electrical independence apart from the winter months,but can still last a week without ehu and watching tv several hours a day.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I will definatly buy local as the battery faulty battery is not that old but is more hassle than its worth to get swapped.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I reckon you are probably using 60 or 80 Ah per day so I agree with the above. To be comfortable at least 200 Ah, Alan.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Jez, Costco have 110Ah batteries at £100 including Vat, (bought two yesterday). 

I have one 110Ah battery and an 85w solar panel, this does up all year round and can quite happily park up on a friday night, put the heating on (traumatic combi thing) and watch a fair bit of telly (wife) and last untill sunday afternoon with no problem.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The battery I have came from Ebay seller Jones5219 on 20/7/09 and they dont want to know, I have sent them 2 messages via email and phoned them, they trade as Battery Megastore I will be avoiding them in future.


----------

